# Craftsman II C950-52730-7 11.0/30 Snow Blower



## fields (Feb 29, 2012)

I was wondering (hoping) that someone on the forum would have a copy of the manual c/w parts list for this machine, or a link to a free one.

I've spent the past couple of weeks using Google and a number of other Search Engines to no avail. Sears no longer shows this model on their site.

I want to make sure I get the correct cable the first time, as they are non-returnable, and around $28-$30.00 each. I know the original cable has now been sub'd to a replacement one.

The machine is a neighbor's, and the manual's disappeared, but I was using it when the cable broke, so it's up to me to replace it. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 

f,


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

is this a two stage machine


----------



## fields (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, sorry I should have stated that in my first post....2-stage.

f.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manual*

I do have one for a c950-52930 if that's close enough (11 hp 31"). If it is, send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## fields (Feb 29, 2012)

PM sent.

Thank you, 

f.


----------



## fields (Feb 29, 2012)

Manual rec'd, and much appreciated !

Got just over 5 inches of the white stuff Friday, along with the drifting from the brisk winds, and overnight another 2 inches.

f.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

fields said:


> Manual rec'd, and much appreciated !
> 
> Got just over 5 inches of the white stuff Friday, along with the drifting from the brisk winds, and overnight another 2 inches.
> 
> f.


 and you didn't invite your SBF budds over to do snow


----------



## fields (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry, there just wouldn't be enough for all of us.....Get my two driveways done. the deck, and the neighbor's steps and driveway done (she's handicapped....wheelchair), and there's no more snow, until next time. I know, selfish, but I have been known to be greedy at times. 

f.


----------



## SkyBry (Nov 26, 2016)

*Craftsman II 11.0/31 manual needed... *



HCBPH said:


> I do have one for a c950-52930 if that's close enough (11 hp 31"). If it is, send me a PM with your email address.



I realize this is an older post, but I could really use a copy of this manual as well. My Craftsman auger has no strength to move the snow, and it's not the sheer pins... I have the feeling it's a belt, but I'd like to go at it with some prep before I start poking around. Any assistance would be GREATLY appreciated! 


-Bry


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd say its probably a belt. can you move the auger by hand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

SkyBry said:


> I realize this is an older post, but I could really use a copy of this manual as well. My Craftsman auger has no strength to move the snow, and it's not the sheer pins... I have the feeling it's a belt, but I'd like to go at it with some prep before I start poking around. Any assistance would be GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> 
> -Bry


https://www.partstree.com/parts/mur...stage-snowthrower-2007-sears/handle-assembly/

Try this location, similar blower, but the 27" size. You should probably start a new thread for this, instead of latching onto an 4 year old one.


----------

